# Camera bag for Tamron 150-600



## DyingAtheist (Feb 21, 2015)

Hey there!

I've been Googling and Googling and Googling to no avail, so I figured I'd give this a shot! I'm going backpacking soon, and I've got no idea how I'm going to handle the Tamron 150-600. I need a sling/shoulder bag that can fit it assumedly because on some days I'll also be using my main big hiking backpack (Aether 70) but I just can't seem to find one that'll handle it.
I've been considering the Thinktank Retrospective 50 but I've got no idea if it'll manage to store it. I know backpacks would generally be a better option - but then I've no way of carrying it along with my main backpack.

Any help would be tippidietop!


----------



## wyldeguy (Mar 4, 2015)

I don't know if a sling/shoulder bag is made that can fit it. I wouldn't even consider it myself because of the weight of the lens. I have gone to a week long airshow with a sling filled with gear and it gave me muscle pains. I went with the Clik Elite hiking style backpack(the Escape) for my Tamron 150-600. The center compartment is big enough you can fit a 1Dx with Tamron attached and there is still a little extra room on top and bottom. It would replace your aether, but how often will you need all of the space in that bag. 

Another option is just put the camera and lens in your aether.

Option 3 is put the Tamron on a black rapid sport strap. That's my plan for this years airshow on top of the Clik Elite bag. I've worn the Tamron on the black rapid and it's surprisingly comfortable. Haven't tried it over a whole day but it can't be worse than the usually thin straps of a shoulder bag.

One thing I would mention about the escape us that i keep my body with tamron on plus 70-200 f4L, 17-40 f4L, 24-70 f2.8, 50 f1.4 and 24 f2.8 pancake. The tamron has hood reversed.


----------



## Hannes (Mar 7, 2015)

The bigger f-stop shoulder bag ought to fit it but I wouldn't buy without trying. It won't fit anything else in there though. I can get my 40D with a canon 70-200 f2.8 into it with the lens hood on but that is really squeezing it in.

I would imagine a backpack and blackrapid combination would be far better.


----------



## candc (Mar 8, 2015)

i don't know if you are still around? i use a tamrac velocity 9 that i have had for years. the tamron with camera attached fits along with a couple other lenses and you still have room for snacks and a water bottle. if you get a sling bag make sure it is for the opposite side you carry your camera on so you can work out of it. i use a br sport left strap and the sling bag is on my right shoulder so i can swing it to the front and get things out or change lenses. 

the bag fits inside a carry on roller with room for other things also.


----------



## slclick (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm sure the TT Glass taxi would do the job


----------

